# Favorite reel



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm just curious what other reels people prefer. I'm not referring to the brand new reel you just got, but the one you've used for years. The one's you wouldn't part with. Now i'm considered a cheapskate, but not on fishing equipment.. Thats just the opposite. here are my reels that I won't sell and USE regularly......

"spinning"
dam quick 4000 saltwater (2)
dam quick 1401 light saltwater (2)
penn 450-550-old 2bb (4)
penn 450 new 7bb (2)
abu cardinal c3 (1980's) (6)
Lews speedspin2 (4)
lews speedspin1 
(6)
"casting"
shimano calcutta (2)
abu garcia 5001 (4)

i have the zebco cardinal c3 (3) and a new dam quick mds in the box i never use. (JUST CURIOUS)....


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Shimano stradic c14 2500


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

hatteras1 said:


> I'm just curious what other reels people prefer. I'm not referring to the brand new reel you just got, but the one you've used for years. The one's you wouldn't part with. Now i'm considered a cheapskate, but not on fishing equipment.. Thats just the opposite. here are my reels that I won't sell and USE regularly......
> 
> "spinning"
> dam quick 4000 saltwater (2)
> ...


also maybe post why it's the favorite.. my problem is i like them all..


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Shimano "greenie" Curado.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Shimano Symetre 2500 rear drag version- hands down for me. I have that reel on 5 rods now.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I fish Daiwa mostly but I have an old Quantum E4 that I am very partial to. I believe it's the better part of fifteen years old and still as smooth as the day I bout it.As a matter of fact i just took her out dancing yesterday 3 lm and 2 eyes.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I haven't had it for years, but this reel has become my favorite in short order:

http://www.japanprofishing.com/daiwa-z.html

Quite the machine! Second favorite would be my Airy Red Pixy.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Both the Shimano Stella 2500,and the 1000.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Shimano spirex 1000RD. That little size is great for jigging bluegill/crappie all the way to saugeye/walleye. The front finger trigger is nice.Simple flip trigger,line is on your finger and ready to cast. No more screwing around to open up the bail on every cast.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

my curado e7 is my favorite, but the abu garcia revo s i bought myself for christmas is quickly gaining ground on it, may be my #1 by the end of the season. don't tell my curado, it'll be green with jealousy....

ahhh, i'm so clever.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

hatteras1 said:


> I'm just curious what other reels people prefer. I'm not referring to the brand new reel you just got, but the one you've used for years. The one's you wouldn't part with. Now i'm considered a cheapskate, but not on fishing equipment.. Thats just the opposite. here are my reels that I won't sell and USE regularly......
> 
> "spinning"
> dam quick 4000 saltwater (2)
> ...


(NEW..in box )


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't really have a favorite...but Any Revo would do. Winch to the S works for me.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any of them that has a fish on the other end.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

When I'm not fly fishing, my go-to reel is my first generation Shimano Sustain 1000FA that I bought back in 1996 or 1997. I think this is the spinning reel against all others should be judged.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive always liked the Abu Cardinals for spinning. they last, and are inexpensive. Only thing i really need need on a spinning reel is instant anti reverse and a good drag.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Shimano spirex are my go to spinning reels, for casting I really like my abu Garcia round reels for their reliability, and simplicity.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> Ive always liked the Abu Cardinals for spinning. they last, and are inexpensive. Only thing i really need need on a spinning reel is instant anti reverse and a good drag.


yea the anti-reverse has like (4 teeth)  but there has never been a better
drag system than the c3.. hands down, the smoothest drag ever designed


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a diawa bg13 that i still use from time to time. My uncle gave it to me about 12-13 yrs ago and it was used then. Acutally caught alot of jerkbait eyes on it last fall.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have 2 and they are still catching fish. I think I bought them back in 86, 87,or 88.

Shimano bantam magnumlite. with fighting drag
Shimano brush buster flippin reel


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

gonefishin 50 said:


> I have 2 and they are still catching fish. I think I bought them back in 86, 87,or 88.
> 
> Shimano bantam magnumlite. with fighting drag
> Shimano brush buster flippin reel


i had a bantam and i loved it.. problem was it fell off the roof and skidded to a stop at around 45mph


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I still have a 1992 model Citica with a flipping switch that I used for the longest time while stationed in the Army in CA. 
I dont use it anymore because its nowhere near my new Curados.
Its a toss up between my Curado E7 and the ABU Revo SX. They are both awesome to fish with.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

-Shimano Scorpian DC7

-Shimano Calcutta 300TE

-Shimano Stradic C14 4000F

-MegaBass LIN258HM


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

NewbreedFishing said:


> -Shimano Scorpian DC7
> 
> -Shimano Calcutta 300TE
> 
> ...


How in the WORLD is the LIN 4th on that list?! I'm green with envy.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> -Shimano Scorpian DC7
> 
> -Shimano Calcutta 300TE
> 
> ...


(NICE)  
used to joke about these reels.. "yea, the van staal needed an oil change,so i got this here megabass as a loaner"

awesome reel though!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I only own 2 of these 4 reels mentioned.....no one said favorite reels 'you own'

 

i can dream right?




Tokugawa said:


> How in the WORLD is the LIN 4th on that list?! I'm green with envy.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

and all i got is this (GOLD PLATED Quick MDS)...............
**********actually the post did ask what was your oldest, most reliable, the reel you would never give up *** "your favorite"***


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Anything that says " PENN " on it....speaking of my baitcasters only...and all mine are older....never used any of their spinning reels.


----------

